# pyrmads



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Where can i get the gps # for the pyrmads that are off the coast of Alabama?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/Fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/

Google, behold the power.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks so much i had been over looking them.


----------

